# Lost my little pal, 18 months old - need some help



## AJP (Jul 22, 2010)

I've never really been a cat person before I adopted these two at Christmas time 2008. They've been such fantastic companions and I've loved having them greet me at the door every day after uni or work.

Lost one of my two 18-month olds last night. Tragically found her way into the clothes dryer whilst a family member was loading their washing in the dark. Unsure how much she suffered but I'm absolutely gutted, she was a fairly anxious cat around things like appliances, always wary of strangers (but very affectionate and talkative to the family).

It won't be the same studying without her walking up behind my chair and letting me know in no uncertain terms that she needed to sit on my lap for four hours while I read. I won't be woken up with her standing on my chest, one paw on my nose, followed by a good morning meow. Won't be greeted at the door when I get home. Worst of all, I won't be able to see the two of them interact with each other anymore with their contrasting personalities, it's almost like I'm losing both my cats.

I can't help but blame the family member involved, but I know she didn't mean it.

The problem I have relates to the cat who is still with us. She seems hellbent on tracking down her sister, and only sleeps in spots that smell like her. She saw the body last night and was terrified, took her hours to come out of hiding and she seems to be following smells all over the place, including the backyard.

Any ideas on how to help the other cat cope? I know she isn't human, so I don't expect it to bother her emotionally as much as it will me, but she is probably used to the routine of doing everything with her sister, and I want her to be as un-stressed as possible.

Thanks for reading


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Do you have pictures of her you could post? Black kitties are so special. What was her name? atback

I think a new kitty would be good for your tabby kitty, when you're ready.


----------



## AJP (Jul 22, 2010)

Her name was Miguel, a boys name I know, but I'd decided on the names before we figured out what sex they were:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! Look at that cute little face.

Miguel is a great name. I have a Charlee who's a girl. Sometimes, the name just sticks.


----------



## AJP (Jul 22, 2010)

She looked a bit like your Cleo when she was all grown up. Thanks for the words marie, I'll definitely take it on board about the new cat, but not for a while yet - I just hope my other one doesn't have too much trouble adjusting, right now she just doesn't seem like herself at all.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

She was indeed a cutie pie. I am so sorry for your loss. I can just imagine how horrible that must have been for you and your family atback

And thanks for sharing your story, no matter how hard it must have been. It will help keep us other cat owners more alert.

I agree with Marie, a little companion friend might be good for your other cat to occupy her time and thoughts.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost Miguel. Cats do mourn. If they had been together "forever" she is not going to know why she can't find her pal. My girlfriend lost of her two in January. THe remaining cat wailed for 6 months until we got him a pal. Now not a peep out of him...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's heartbreaking. It's too much to bear, I know. God bless and comfort you.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of the tragic death of Miguel. Cats do mourn. I had one girl 15 y.o. die of a sudden heart attack, and a 17 y.o. girl who had actually nursed her, so they had been together their whole lives. The older girl was already in declining health, but even though we showed her the body, the next week or so she insisted on having all the doors of the closets opened and wandered the house meowing and looking for her. She would sit where her catfriend would sit, and at times I swear seemed to see her ghost, as she would follow what looked to be a cat walking around. She was very depressed and she did sleep quite a bit as most elderly cats do. I got a 4 mo. old girl kitty to keep her company. She accepted the kitten but was never cuddle buddies with her and definitely was not interested in playing with her, so I decided to get another kitty (her half brother) to keep her company and to play with. About a week later our old girl died. I think she had just had enough. I was distressed too particularly over my 15 y.o. girl who was one of my very favourite cats of all time. I didn't have quite the same bond with the old girl, but she was a great cat. After she passed on to the "Rainbow Bridge", the kitties were a great help in alleviating my grief.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thats a horrible way to lose a pet. I think your other girl will settle in a few days, but a friend for her might be the way to go. Sleep Tight Miguel!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cats can mourn for months and months. Esp when their bond with the departed animals was very close. 

My sisters cat Otis was very close to his buddy Toby. Its been over 10 months and Toby still is depressed and wont accept any other cat to be his buddy. Weve tried! The other day Toby brought home a stray and seems to like him/her? but we cant get the cat into a trap to S/N it!

Im so sorry for your loss. They never leave our hearts and you will remember sweet Miguel forever. Run free sweet boy. RIP


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Miguel esp. at his young age. Miguel is really such a wonderful dear cat. he reminds me of my late boy who would stay beside me on looooong hours of study under the hot light. Sending my special thoughts for you during this difficult time.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

